# Is it possible to extend a Spouse Entry Visa?



## Kiwigirl38 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all,

My Spouse Entry Visa ends in July 2012 (when it reaches its 27 months duration) and I'd like to stay here in the UK with my husband a bit longer. Does anyone know if it's possible to extend this visa or is my only option to settle?

My husband has a Certificate of Entitlement and it expires in 2014. Does that have any effect on my visa's situation? Seems a bit weird if I couldn't extend my visa and he gets to stay longer, given that we're married and quite like being together!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kiwigirl38 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Spouse Entry Visa ends in July 2012 (when it reaches its 27 months duration) and I'd like to stay here in the UK with my husband a bit longer. Does anyone know if it's possible to extend this visa or is my only option to settle?
> 
> My husband has a Certificate of Entitlement and it expires in 2014. Does that have any effect on my visa's situation? Seems a bit weird if I couldn't extend my visa and he gets to stay longer, given that we're married and quite like being together!


Normally, after 2 years in UK with your spouse visa, you apply for settlement (ILR), but if you prefer, you can get an extension, usually for up to a year. There isn't much advantage in doing that, except that you pay less in application fee (£550 vs £972, or £850 vs £1350 for same-day premium service), because you may change your plans and want to stay longer. Also with ILR, you have the option of returning to resume your residence, with no conditions attached, for up to 2 years. For ILR, you need to pass Life in the UK test before applying.

_Settlement should be granted only if requested. If a further period of leave to remain has been sought the reasons for this request should be established (the sponsor or applicant may not realise that they can apply for settlement). In some cases, it may be appropriate to grant a further 12 months._
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...dischapter8/section1/section1.pdf?view=Binary page 19.

Your husband's certificate of entitlement to right of abode has no bearing on your application - he can get it extended when the time comes.


----------



## Kiwigirl38 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I'd rather get an extension, but who knows, we have some time to consider our situation.

Is the extension only ever given as a year or can it be shorter or longer?

Thanks for your help Joppa! Much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kiwigirl38 said:


> I think I'd rather get an extension, but who knows, we have some time to consider our situation.
> 
> Is the extension only ever given as a year or can it be shorter or longer?
> 
> Thanks for your help Joppa! Much appreciated.


It can be given for less if you ask, but the maximum is usually a year.


----------

